# 6500 vs 4690 = best locked i5 for gaming



## Musician (Nov 24, 2015)

hey.. which is better for gaming ?
i'm not an overclocker or SLIer i'm just trying to spend my money for best gaming performance
any facts\opinions?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

What do you have now?  I ask because if you're currently on a Haswell motherboard, the cheaper route is go for 4690.  If not, then go for the newer architecture, but be aware you'll need new motherboard and RAM.  I think they will both be fine for gaming, depending on what your remaining components are.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2015)

IF you are starting fresh, no reason not to go with the Skylake i5 6500 or 6600.


----------



## Musician (Nov 24, 2015)

i bought nothing yet excepting gpu,
- can i assemble gpu + dedicated sound card at the same time ?


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2015)

Musician said:


> i bought nothing yet excepting gpu,
> - can i assemble gpu + dedicated sound card at the same time ?



Then Skylake, and yes you can. Get the stuff and plop 'em together. No hammers.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

In that case, I would go for the i5-6500.  It's on the newest platform and uses DDR4.

Yes, you can assemble GPU and Sound Card onto new motherboard at the same time as you build the rest of the system.  In fact, that's the way it should be done.

EDIT:  This is going to pain me to say, because I am a big advocate of soundcards, but you don't actually NEED a soundcard for decent sound.  Onboard sound has gotten pretty good.   But in fairness to your build budget, whatever it is, I am telling you this.

It's more of a "nice to have" item to have now, if your budget can afford it, because they are a little better than motherboard sound.  The $30 to $100 for a soundcard can be used elsewhere of more importance if your build budget is tight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm with everyone else; if you're building a new PC from the ground up and _not_ simply upgrading an existing PC, go with the 6500.
Honestly, either would do just fine for gaming, but you may as well go with the newer architecture.

Not that it affects which CPU you should go with, but may I ask which GPU you have?


----------



## Musician (Nov 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> In that case, I would go for the i5-6500.  It's on the newest platform and uses DDR4.
> 
> Yes, you can assemble GPU and Sound Card onto new motherboard at the same time as you build the rest of the system.  In fact, that's the way it should be done.
> 
> ...



what about the xonar STX or creative labs (highest version)? not worth? i got an Sennheiser Urbanite XL, for this i planing to buy that sound card and i collect some money for it
1150realtek onboard like that kind of dedicated sound cards? i interest in clarity\bass at music ... what do you think?


----------



## Musician (Nov 24, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm with everyone else; if you're building a new PC from the ground up and _not_ simply upgrading an existing PC, go with the 6500.
> Honestly, either would do just fine for gaming, but you may as well go with the newer architecture.
> 
> Not that it affects which CPU you should go with, but may I ask which GPU you have?



it's a sapphire nitro 280


----------



## Parn (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> it's a sapphire nitro 280



The R9 280 coupled with a 6500 should be plenty fast for 1080P medium to high with most titles.


----------



## Parn (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> what about the xonar STX or creative labs (highest version)? not worth? i got an Sennheiser Urbanite XL, for this i planing to buy that sound card and i collect some money for it
> 1150realtek onboard like that kind of dedicated sound cards? i interest in clarity\bass at music ... what do you think?



The headphone you have is a low impedance model, so there is no need of a dedicated high-power headphone amp from cards like the Xonar STX or SB ZxR. The onboard Realtek 1150 should serve you well.

If you do find the onboard sound to be inadquate, you can alway opt for an external USB soundcard later.


----------



## Musician (Nov 25, 2015)

Parn said:


> The headphone you have is a low impedance model, so there is no need of a dedicated high-power headphone amp from cards like the Xonar STX or SB ZxR. The onboard Realtek 1150 should serve you well.
> 
> If you do find the onboard sound to be inadquate, you can alway opt for an external USB soundcard later.



what are the factors thet gives you the best sound quality anyway?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> what are the factors thet gives you the best sound quality anyway?



The type of headphone you have is the biggest differentiation of sound quality. Studio quality headphones like the k701 if you want the top class sound quality, I know that is a very old recommendation. The type of headphone like how much power the headphone require from its impedance. Nowadays onboard sound is very good compared to the old day. The 1150 realtek is big step-up from my _Realtek_ ALC892 on my current motherboard, Almost all board now come with amplifiers build so even headphones with high power sound good, even low impedance headphone benefit from amplification for sound quality.

So the three main factors for good sound is a good dac, a good amplifier and finally headphones.

Nowadays I don't care about sound as much as my hearing is not as sensitive anymore . Always take care of your ears and not play it at high volume. Have plenty of rest from loud sound too. Do not wear earbud or headphones in noisy public area without noise cancellation or isolation.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 25, 2015)

i too would go 6th gen if you have nothing as of now. on another matter..
if your actually looking to buy some headphones, or anyone else for that matter i found these suckers @ 50% off...I have some much lower end sennheiser headphones, and hose have amazing quality, i can only imagine that these really rock...check 'Em out HERE

best of luck @Musician  and welcome to TPU


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2015)

when building a a computer the most important information is:
where are you at?
which options do you have such mail order … web purchases or local well know stores…
and the most important part is the budget… how much money do you have…
Also for givin advises and helping you to save the most… re-using old hardware is another great option…

locked processors? they work flawless… so … let us know that important information I just asked…

Regards,


----------



## Musician (Nov 25, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> The type of headphone you have is the biggest differentiation of sound quality. Studio quality headphones like the k701 if you want the top class sound quality, I know that is a very old recommendation. The type of headphone like how much power the headphone require from its impedance. Nowadays onboard sound is very good compared to the old day. The 1150 realtek is big step-up from my _Realtek_ ALC892 on my current motherboard, Almost all board now come with amplifiers build so even headphones with high power sound good, even low impedance headphone benefit from amplification for sound quality.
> 
> So the three main factors for good sound is a good dac, a good amplifier and finally headphones.
> 
> Nowadays I don't care about sound as much as my hearing is not as sensitive anymore . Always take care of your ears and not play it at high volume. Have plenty of rest from loud sound too. Do not wear earbud or headphones in noisy public area without noise cancellation or isolation.



yea i know the k701 .... what's you opinion about Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 SonicPro, beyerdynamic dt 880 and or HD 558?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> yea i know the k701 .... what's you opinion about Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 SonicPro, beyerdynamic dt 880 and or HD 558?



I only owned the dt 880. The rest I am not too sure how they sound like. I hear the dt 880 when my hearing is stronger so it would be different compared to now. Dt 880 is a good headphone but it needs amplification to perform well. I don't like to use audiophile speak but the dt 880 is what is describe as having good mids and decent high.

I suggest you get a headphone called Superlux 681 Their really good and sound as good if not better as headphone like the dt 880. Other Superlux headphone with the same design works ok too. You can get the Superlux 681 like $50 on eBay. The Superlux 668 is the most balance sound. If you love bass than Superlux 681 the red Colour work great. The Superlux 681 is describe as deep bass in a concert hall feeling. Yes I own this before . It sound like that. There are also 681b for balance and 681F for high frequency. Sadly my headphones are all worn out. Their is to damage after long term use. That is why I recommend the Superlux also known as giant killers. Their cheap and very excellent. Superlux headphone resemble Akg headphones like 701.


----------



## Musician (Nov 25, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I only owned the dt 880. The rest I am not too sure how they sound like. I hear the dt 880 when my hearing is stronger so it would be different compared to now. Dt 880 is a good headphone but it needs amplification to perform well. I don't like to use audiophile speak but the dt 880 is what is describe as having good mids and decent high.
> 
> I suggest you get a headphone called Superlux 681 Their really good and sound as good if not better as headphone like the dt 880. Other Superlux headphone with the same design works ok too. You can get the Superlux 681 like $50 on eBay. The Superlux 668 is the most balance sound. If you love bass than Superlux 681 the red Colour work great. The Superlux 681 is describe as deep bass in a concert hall feeling. Yes I own this before . It sound like that. There are also 681b for balance and 681F for high frequency. Sadly my headphones are all worn out. Their is to damage after long term use. That is why I recommend the Superlux also known as giant killers. Their cheap and very excellent. Superlux headphone resemble Akg headphones like 701.



good, last questions> which sound card is better for music?
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-sound-card-xonaressencestx
or
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/creative-labs-sound-card-70sb151000000
?
last question, what a headphone that doesn't need amplification?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> good, last questions> which sound card is better for music?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-sound-card-xonaressencestx
> or
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/creative-labs-sound-card-70sb151000000
> ...



There are not many headphones worth getting that do not need amplification. Either way id still probably want a DAC. But Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, and Audio Technica are the top ones IMO.


----------



## Musician (Nov 25, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There are not many headphones worth getting that do not need amplification. Either way id still probably want a DAC. But Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, and Audio Technica are the top ones IMO.



good
what about the sound card
just one of those


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2015)

Musician said:


> good
> what about the sound card
> just one of those




I dont deal with sound cards. I just buy a motherboard with good onboard and use that + DAC if I need it. Someone else might know.


----------



## Parn (Nov 26, 2015)

Musician said:


> good
> what about the sound card
> just one of those



Beyerdynamic DT880 is pretty good. I have one. I also have a Sennheiser HD280-13 which I used to put on before getting the Beyerdynamic. They work well with my SB ZxR and X-Fi Elite Pro. Both brands make very good headphones. I'm not an audiophile so no external DAC or Amp. 

Like the previous poster said if you are into serious music/hi-fi with your PC and want audiophile quality, get an external DAC + Amp and just pass the signal from motherboard onboard sound through TOSLink. 

If you want to keep the cost low and stick to a soundcard, Creative SB X7 is very good. It's an external USB soundcard. The two cards you picked are about the same. I have the ZxR myself and am satisfied with its quality. Creative used to produce really poor drivers but they have improved with the release of the Z series soundcards. Asus drivers and support are no better.


----------



## Musician (Nov 26, 2015)

i got it.. i will go to a 
*beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2015)

Musician said:


> i got it.. i will go to a
> *beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset*



I wouldn't if you are spending money on another sound card. Youll want a 3.5mm connection to make use of that sound card. That MMX 300 is USB.


----------



## Musician (Nov 26, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wouldn't if you are spending money on another sound card. Youll want a 3.5mm connection to make use of that sound card. That MMX 300 is USB.



what about the other connection?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beyerdynamic/MMX_300/images/bundle.jpg


----------



## Musician (Nov 26, 2015)

6.35 mm connector


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2015)

Musician said:


> last question, what a headphone that doesn't need amplification?





MxPhenom 216 said:


> There are not many headphones worth getting that do not need amplification. Either way id still probably want a DAC. But Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, and Audio Technica are the top ones IMO.


My Sennheiser HD 280 Pros do pretty nicely without an amp. If you want to save a few dollars, I was amazed how awesome my Superlux HD668B's sound considering I picked them up for only $35ish. They fall off in the bass department, but they respond well to an equalizer. Really crisp with a decent soundstage.


----------



## Parn (Nov 26, 2015)

Musician said:


> last question, what a headphone that doesn't need amplification?



Any PC soundcard would come with some sort of amplifier built-in. What matters is the power output.

Generally speaking any headphones with impedance lower than or equal to 32 ohms will be fine with standard soundcards. The HD280 Pro the previous poster has is 64 ohms which is still ok. Anything higher than this (e.g. 300 ohms, 600 ohms) you may need a dedicated high-power amplifier.


----------

